# 1990's Hoyt SuperStar FastFlight cam info



## bchannell (Sep 2, 2007)

I'm trying to restore a couple of 90's Hoyts First, I'm wondering when the Hoyt energy wheel went from three draw length pegs to one. Is there a difference in the performance of these wheels? I mean why did they go that route?
Does anyone know of someone who might have some old energy wheels laying around?
Any info would be greatly appreciated.
I have two SSFF bows and one has 3 peg wheels and one has single peg wheels.


----------



## ArrowSmith Archery (Jun 9, 2021)

Not sure if these are what you are looking for?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Single peg were non adjustable draw length & the 2 peg had 1" of draw adjustment & 3 peg had 2" adjustment. Have a friend that does have several different sizes. PM me with spects & what you may be looking for.


----------

